# Good pills for 2009



## RavenousBlonde

It's a new year, so it's time for a new thread.  

Stay safe, people, and TEST YOUR PILLS!


----------



## AireePotter

Purple Transformers w/ pokeball
Yellow Lady w/ pokeball
Blue Batman w/ pokeball

All the other pokeballs are good, but these ones above are the ones I've tried last night...


----------



## bunkrollsbad

Indiana University and Internet Explorers.

I think we can all agree that the pistols have finished their course and can no longer be seen as quality beans.
Even though from the get go they had shit pistols out and I never ever had a good red pistol..


----------



## Bomboclat

GOOD PILLS FOR '09
*Blue Ladies*
*Red Transformer (pill not head)*
*Blue Dolphins*
*Blue Batman (Pokeball)*
*Purple/Yellow Star Of David*
more to come!


----------



## Informer112

-Blue Mitsubishis (recommend them to anyone to the day I die)


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Informer112 said:


> -Pink Playboy new batch (infamous pill for being shit but the ones I did were MDMA mixed with speed which is a decent combo)



Did you happen to notice if your good pills had the collar around the neck?


----------



## Informer112

RavenousBlonde said:


> Did you happen to notice if your good pills had the collar around the neck?



They didn't.

Is that a good or bad thing?

They looked like these ones exactly:

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=13338


----------



## davearch07

yellow asterisk's
purple equal's
pink bowling balls
blue bowling balls
green plus signs
blue plus signs
anything with a pokeball
and thats as good as it gets in chicago


----------



## davearch07

Informer112 said:


> They didn't.
> 
> Is that a good or bad thing?
> 
> They looked like these ones exactly:
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=13338



hate to break it to you but those are piperazines


----------



## Informer112

davearch07 said:


> hate to break it to you but those are piperazines



we'll see tonight.

i will put it on my tongue for 10-30 seconds. if it has that sour bitter shit going on with the colour melting it goes in the garbage.

im pretty confident its not piperazine for various reasons you wouldnt buy. but i spent a little amount of them so its not the end of the world if they are. its from the same guy who hooked me up with pure mdma molly that i tested and turned to black instantly and made me dance for 4 hours with a good euphoric buzz. and you can tell by the prices he gives you if they are bunk pills or not. hes offered me 15 for 30 which are obviously piperazine and these were 5 for 20. well see buddy, you may not buy my reasons but like i said the bitter taste will tell it all or the effects.

edit: you were right. they are piperazine. within 5 seconds it had those gay effects. fuck that im not doing that shit. take pink playboys off my list. thank god i have the knowledge not to swallow it.

pink playboys ftl.


----------



## davearch07

^^yea i had same ones and i was stupid enough to take 3 and had the worst comedown of my life, not even ketamine would bring down the awful side effects


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Informer112 said:


> edit: you were right. they are piperazine. within 5 seconds it had those gay effects. fuck that im not doing that shit. take pink playboys off my list. thank god i have the knowledge not to swallow it.
> 
> pink playboys ftl.



That's why I asked if they had the collar.  Glad you had some knowledge going into the deal.  Now all you need is a testing kit.


----------



## Swizol1

sucks for the Playboys, but at least u were educated.


----------



## stonedandrolling89

Well these were good in '08, and they're still good in '09.

green naked ladies and yellow star of davids are both very good pills. 

and I'm looking forward to eating more good pills this year. :D


----------



## bluedolphin

baseball cap rolls in all different colors are strong and clean


----------



## Filkins

Red Iron mans.
Off one pill I was blown away for hours


----------



## Xevro

Orange Diamonds 3D.


----------



## Filkins

Ive never had any luck with 3d rolls, 
But I shall keep my eyes out for those because it just seems interesting to eat


----------



## bunkrollsbad

Xevro said:


> Orange Diamonds 3D.



Are you serious?
I thought those were all pipers.


----------



## Tyler_Durdan

Blue and Yellow "Red Dragons" RDS symbol
Larger pills with clean press
Western Canada
Very good vitamins indeed!


----------



## stonedandrolling89

Orange Playboys(facing left, with collar) in SoCal are nice. Had a couple last night and rolled face.

Clean roll, strong and steady peak, easy comedown. 

I was really surprised, considering playboys have had such a bad run here over the past few months. Glad to see some legit ones around for once.


update: well, as quick as they were here, they're gone. ended up grabbing some green ladies for teh b-day festivities instead.


----------



## cdubb

pokeballs


----------



## ampd

Purple Whales


----------



## Informer112

I just asked one of my boys for the pokeball shit going around.

Hope he can find them.


----------



## topofthetrees

Tyler_Durdan said:


> Blue and Yellow "Red Dragons" RDS symbol
> Larger pills with clean press
> Western Canada
> Very good vitamins indeed!




A) I love your username.
B) Which is better- Blue or Yellow? (If you could only take two, which color would you pick? Or would you combine- one of each?)


----------



## Roger&Me

Blue Mahjongs are ~80mg MDMA, very clean. Was able to sleep just fine after coming down, and I rolled my nuts off.


----------



## Tyler_Durdan

I would say the blue ones are better... if not cleaner. The yellow seemed to have a bit of something else in there, possibly some amp or something(were not tested so cannot confirm this). I personally would take one of each color because i enjoy mixing pills. 

And thank you topoftrees.... But I really am Tyler Durdan


----------



## ResinTeeth

Green Pistols and Pink Pistols. The green was more of a dull green or gray green. The press was very clean and the pills had slightly beveled edges. The pinks were the same save for the color haha.


----------



## bunk_beans

So far this year i have tested 3 good pills:

Omega - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14480

Phone - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14482

Swan - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14481


----------



## tonner

bunk_beans said:


> So far this year i have tested 3 good pills:
> 
> Omega - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14480
> 
> Phone - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14482
> 
> Swan - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14481



They look like thay are all from the same batch just different stamps.


----------



## I_get_down 86

red transformers and blue pistols..both very clean rolls.


----------



## kaib0rg

yellow asterisks
blue equals

(chi)


----------



## RollinMenace69

Best in socal 818-661 were the pink christian diors
yellow thundercat pokeballs
TEAL nikes (trip stack)
NEW BATCH of green louis vuittons


----------



## ba3452

the blue or green lightbulbs are dope pills. High MDMA.


----------



## Swizol1

Pink and Tan Stars. The only beans I've tried since my 1.5 yr hiatus... Hi hataz!! lmao....Sn to change Tho.....yayer!!


----------



## bunk_beans

A friend picked these 2 up today & is holding them for me.

Blue Dolphins - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14836

Pink Mercedes - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14837

Yum, Yum, Yum!


----------



## ThizzNation

Yellow, blue, purple pistols facing left, Only legit ones in the seattle area iv'e had in a while now. Really good and cheap .


----------



## noxxid

green transformers - very clean roll


----------



## SnailS1904

White thundercats
and the blue MM's with pokeball stamp

both very clean and a great roll


----------



## Bearlove

Hi Everyone, Did something similar to this on the UK/ Ireland thread and everyone seemed to think it was a good idea – so I thought I would do a quick list of what pills have been tested as MD.. and reported so far.  There were a lot of untested pills with great reports but I thought for safety sake I would omit them from this list. 

PLUR 
BL*Mod 

(Dont forget though that a lot of these presses have been copied by the piperzine pressers so testing is essential to ensure your getting the real deal)

Gloc -   www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14026
Batmen - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14063
Yellow Pices - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14075
White Spade - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14111
Purple Whales - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14177
Pink Stars - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14197
Pokeball Ladies - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14199
Blue Sumo - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14201
Red Pisces - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14222
Orange Puma - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14269
Green Astronaut - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14312
69 Shield - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14343
Green LV - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14349
Red Budda - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14378
Green Dragonfly - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14379
Peach Rose - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14382
Angel Stars - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14408
Green Playboys - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14421
Scorpion - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14428
Bomb - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14447
Yellow Lacoste - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14450
Yellow Thundercat - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14469
Dove -  www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14471
Red  Transformer - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14507
3Y –  www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14542
Yellow Mahjong - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14553
Machine Gun - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14581
Blue M&M -  www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14595
Red Mazarati - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14642
White Lacoste - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14660
Green Dolphin - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14665
Yellow Horseshoe - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14666
Green LV - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14667
White Sumo - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14681
Blue Pisces - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14692
Asterisk *  - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14902
Bacardi Bat - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14711
White Playboy - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14729
Red Puma - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14745
Pink Christian Dior - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14784
Autobot - www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14814


----------



## Swizol1

Very Coo. Thanx BL!


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Green "$" (with two '|' in the S)
will write a pillreport later today
suspected content: MDA

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14893


----------



## omgstfuplzttyl

def pink/tan stars...good clean pills that never fail


----------



## todd427

bunkrollsbad said:


> Indiana University and Internet Explorers.
> 
> I think we can all agree that the pistols have finished their course and can no longer be seen as quality beans.
> Even though from the get go they had shit pistols out and I never ever had a good red pistol..



i had the yellow and orange pistols... well, actually i did the yellow (thought they were a bit uppity but still had a good medium dose of mdma) and i am going to do the orange ones this coming week. my friend said the orange seem clean so i'm hoping for an even better time with these. haven't had or heard of any red.


----------



## cutlery69

this years actually really good
3 batches all superb rolls

Green LVs
Green $
Red Dolphins


----------



## PillPoppingAnimal

blue lightbulbs? ---East coast ( USA )---

supposed to be the cleanest around.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14636


----------



## Skywave18

Green gernades


----------



## Filkins

White Ironmans,
Yellow Ducks,
Pink Stars 

and still growing strong G.'s Up Hoes Down


----------



## don85

hmm pokeballs huh? maybe i'll run into them soon when I go to a club this weekend


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> GOOD PILLS FOR '09
> *Purple/Yellow Star Of David*
> more to come!



Most star of David's come through, Jews never fail me.  %)

I don't know what everyone's talking about these green LV's, I got the purple ones back (no brown specs, white specs, I couldn't find a pillreport that fit this one, I have a picture too) a while ago.  They were OK, nothing to write home to your mom about though.

A while ago I tried a meth based E pill...I know yall won't want those, it was a pink spade if anyone was interested in what to stay away from.  

Lastly, there some dank tan stars that Swizol1 and omgstfuplzttyl are talking about that are going around here, allegedly 200mg MDMA each.  Plus, there are MDA capsules going around too.


----------



## Filkins

I'm loving the Tan stars,
I've also seen a bunch of white G's up around the area


----------



## kingmchris777

light blue dolphins...and that is all.


----------



## topofthetrees

Any pokeball.
Red LV
Blue/Yellow Mahjong/RDS/Dragon/AK-47(so many names, lol!)
Blue Garfield (head-shaped,  not pill)


Hopefully there will be plenty more to add as the year goes..


----------



## den3ial

tan stars are what's up


----------



## Bearlove

Hiya Everyone - I thought I would just share what going on around the UK and Ireland area at the moment 

I have intentionally left off the Smurf, Star, Rolex and No 1. reports as the contents were not checked and all have so many duplicates containing piperazines.

2008

Pink clovers - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9162
Love Hearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9196
Four leaf clover -www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=9198
Hash Leaf - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9289
Blue Mickeys - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11830
Swirl/R - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9533
Stardust - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9553
Blue ? - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11040
Mc donalds - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9602
D & G’s - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9620
Blue Dolphin - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9653
Motorola - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9701 
Superman - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9805
Shark - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9980
Cherries - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9981
Iron Cross - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=10039
Pink Motorola - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=10070
Pink Bulls - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11128 
Euro € - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=10764
Mitsubish Turbo - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=10787
Omega - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=10839
Mercedies - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11068
A/Ace/Atom - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11156
Pigeon - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11281
Shamrock - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11511
Doves - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11601
Red Hearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11827
Versace - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12024
White X’s - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12219
Lightning Bolt - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12361
Smiley Face - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12451
Bulls Head - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12526
Pink Dolphin - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12926
Crab - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12967
Armani - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=13036
Ying Yang - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=13074
Crown - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=13088
Blue Triangle - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=13387
Blue Stars - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=13572


2009

Again though this is purely for information purposes - please test any pill before consumption.
Brown Hearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14108
Cross / Clover- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14139
Yellow Puma - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14166
Puma - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14180
Love Heart - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14250
Cherries - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14323
Shamrock - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14495
Pink Bulls - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14518
Iron Crosses - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14753
Lightning Bolts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14873
Swirls / Windmills - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15036
2 Curves / Trademark - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15101
S in a circle - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15141


----------



## tails

Filkins said:


> I'm loving the Tan stars,
> I've also seen a bunch of white G's up around the area



alot of the g's going around now are fake. they have mdxx in them but the dosage is like 1/4-1/5 of the real pills from a while ago. theyre tall and the leg has a rounded end, watch out.


----------



## eg6ie

man u guys are lucky to even have decent stuff.  all of 08 and 09 thus far. about 12 or so dif batches from dif sources... all bombs.  recently bunch of pipes.

dc


----------



## chemical ali

blue ladies were good in 08 and they're making a solid comeback


----------



## stonedandrolling89

Yellow Snails, in So Cal.

Picked one up this evening in the 760 area, and consumed 44 minutes ago. Already beginning to come up nicely, and can tell these are very clean.

I'm looking forward to a fucking fantastic roll. 

PLUR!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

stonedandrolling89 said:


> Yellow Snails, in So Cal.
> 
> Picked one up this evening in the 760 area, and consumed 44 minutes ago. Already beginning to come up nicely, and can tell these are very clean.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a fucking fantastic roll.
> 
> PLUR!



Can't wait to read your report!


----------



## stonedandrolling89

Will be reporting soon.

Also, update: I had a nice roll last night, but nothing out-of-this-world, which was fine. It was just a clean, mellow, laying sprawled out on the couch listening to ATB and making weird pleasure noises for about three and a half hours.

Another update: For those that remember the cupids that went around in SoCal last year, and how they had the button on the back, it seems that there are two different types of yellow snails floating around, but obviously from the same batch. Some have the smooth, regular backing, while others have the circular indentation on the back as the cupids did a while ago.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The MDA capsules were 100% pure, very legit.  The tan stars are also legit; after IVing roughly 50 to 75mg MDA, I popped a tan star a few hours down the road, and was 100% satisfied with the intensity of my roll (my eyes were shaking back and forth...very intense roll even after an even more intense MDA experience).



Filkins said:


> I'm loving the Tan stars,



Decent as fuck indeed.  

Though, now that I have had this once in a lifetime experience with MDA, I will have to say MDA  beats MDMA by far.


----------



## AJAX

Red sumo or red buddhas in miami,fl..... Greatest since high school(8years ago)


----------



## hibbleton

hi there. long time reader, first time poster.

i started taking ecstasy about a year ago and was fortunate to have a source of quality, pure mdma until very recently. reluctantly, i bought some pressed pills instead.

long story short, after reading a lot of reports, i ate blue and orange transformers. and i had an excellent time! not the obvious pipes, but the round, non-outpressed beans with a domed top and sight bevel on the bottom  good stuff. either way, i'll be buying a test kit soon so i don't have to rely on hearsay.


----------



## ghztek

New Orleans area would have to be the red/orange PUMA. CLEAN AS SHIT


----------



## GingaNinja420

ghztek said:


> New Orleans area would have to be the red/orange PUMA. CLEAN AS SHIT



I just had the Orange Puma's two weeks ago, they were FUCKING AMAZING PILLS. Honestly probably the best roll I've ever had since the 1st time I ever dropped.


----------



## FrAnCioS-

Lovehearts about in my area they are not to bad.


Wish i could get some pink cherries that i got last year! Amaazing rollllllllllllll


-FrAnCioS


----------



## topofthetrees

topofthetrees said:


> Any pokeball.
> Red LV
> Blue/Yellow Mahjong/RDS/Dragon/AK-47(so many names, lol!)
> Blue Garfield (head-shaped,  not pill)
> 
> 
> Hopefully there will be plenty more to add as the year goes..




I'm adding-
Blue Mickey Mouse
Yellow/Blue $ Pokeball


----------



## captain codshit

Captain.Heroin said:


> The MDA capsules were 100% pure, very legit.  The tan stars are also legit; after IVing roughly 50 to 75mg MDA, I popped a tan star a few hours down the road, and was 100% satisfied with the intensity of my roll (my eyes were shaking back and forth...very intense roll even after an even more intense MDA experience).
> 
> 
> 
> Decent as fuck indeed.
> 
> Though, now that I have had this once in a lifetime experience with MDA, I will have to say MDA  beats MDMA by far.



You dont get 100% pure MDA.. with uncut MDMA crystals its rarely over 84%, i've had "pure" MDMA crystals, 100mg hit about as hard as say 120-150mg of the usual (still very good) MDMA crystals. Even that would not be 100% 

And IV'ing MDA is insane! Cant imagine anyone doing that. MDA wipes the floor with me just taking oral doses. I've never had MDA crystals tho, only the peach heart pills in 2005, my second ever pill :D


----------



## 00Dank

topofthetrees said:


> I'm adding-
> Blue Mickey Mouse



+1 on that. Blue mickeys are bomb!!


----------



## AireePotter

I think we should have a good CLEAN pills thread for 2009.......

...blue mickeys have a bit of speed in em


i want them clean pills known, other than the pokeballs that everyone already knows about...now we should know about the regular presses


----------



## sixnineissofine

Top three this year:

1. Blue/Yellow $ sign pokeballs
2. Blue/Purple garfields
3. Blue mickey mouse


----------



## topofthetrees

sixnineissofine said:


> Top three this year:
> 
> 1. Blue/Yellow $ sign pokeballs
> 2. Blue/Purple garfields
> 3. Blue mickey mouse



I'd have to agree, but I think I'd swap your #2 and #3, if only for sentimental reasons


----------



## sixnineissofine

topofthetrees said:


> I'd have to agree, but I think I'd swap your #2 and #3, if only for sentimental reasons




Was most likely the event and environment I was in then.
Garfields+Ferry is the absolute perfect mix to one of the best nights ever


----------



## topofthetrees

sixnineissofine said:


> Was most likely the event and environment I was in then.
> Garfields+Ferry is the absolute perfect mix to one of the best nights ever



Ah, for Ferry I was on a garfield and a red LV.
Since we're in the same area- do you know anything about the Christian Diors(CD) going around?


----------



## sixnineissofine

topofthetrees said:


> Ah, for Ferry I was on a garfield and a red LV.
> Since we're in the same area- do you know anything about the Christian Diors(CD) going around?




Heard they were just as good as the mickey mouses (blue deadmau5s) ha

I'm almost positive that the blue CDs and the pink Ladies have the same amount of contents in them one of which is mdma. Some people at an event last night were comparing them to the $ signs and maybe even better! Every person I talked so said they were bombb and a high amount of mdma.


----------



## muie

White Omegas (best pills in the world, better than powder mdma)


----------



## JoshE

Had 5 Louis Vuitton's last night! Highly Recommended - Clean MDMA


----------



## js2k6

worst part about pills for 2009.

i'm in melbourne, aus. and there is literally nothing good going around.
there hasn't been anything good all year.

it's such a shame. i miss being pillfucked and going clubbing. 
did get myself a mollycap the other week which went down nicely with some lsd and some speed. 
but thats a different story altogether.


----------



## silentscience

Vancouver BC

had some good green tabs with a score on one side and a japanese bird stamp...kinda looked like this





both sides of the tab were rounded....


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

louise vutton, sitting thinking man pink, blue dolphins, pink ladys, orange x5s-FL area, but now ive found that bitch molly im ready to say f pills


----------



## edit123

Just had my first roll of 2009 since New Year's, and my first pressed pill of the year (had capsules for NYE).

Yellow omegas/horse shoes are pretty fucking awesome. Very strong, super clean, highly recommended to anyone in the SoCal area.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^ Were those omegas/horseshoes also called "True Religions"?  http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=15889


----------



## huntmich

Blue Zoo York Pokeballs.  Really really fantastic rolls.  I usually have to eat at least 3 in a night, and even then I don't generally roll any longer than 3 hours.  2 of these (1.5 + .5 an hour later) had me going for almost 5 hours.  And the comedown was ludicrously smooth.  No crash at all.


----------



## Swerlz

Orange Puma are real good from what ive heard about them


----------



## hOusEs

Pisces&Maseratis


----------



## Enjoi

I took 4 blue mickey mouses a few weeks ago at prom.  They were actually really good, even though I think they were meth based.


----------



## luwak1

Orange g ladies no dot by the g. Some of the best pills i have ever taken! Was a little skeptical of the press at first since i have only seen them in white.  All of the white ones from last year were a good dose of mda, but the orange are high clean dose of mdma . Finally something other than pipers. My area has been flooded with transformer heads and out pressed shit bombs. So if your in or around the tri-state area grab these before the fakes hit.


----------



## 760rollz

*Blue Zoo Yorks*

The blue Zoo York pokeys were insane good!  I have never in my life had a pressed pill that good!  The marquis reacted instantly turning black and even fizzing.  Just the reaction made me giddy.  Then when it came time to eat them I popped two of them and I felt the come up literally within ten minutes.  They were so clean and so strong.  The best pressed pills ever!

Wicked Rollz


----------



## teh1buck

Blue $ signs with a Pokeball. Sick as hell.

Dallas, TX, area.


----------



## Informer112

Green transformer (round not head)
Blue alien
Yellow alien
Green alien
Red alien
Orange alien
Red lady

All pure mdma and extremely clean rolls.


----------



## w33dsp34k

green angy bomb
yellow telephones
blue zooyork pokeballs
blue mcdonalds.


----------



## EKATA

Hey, has anyone heard anything about pink / orange euros in the New England / NY area?


----------



## Volcano

nicroy52 said:


> Def without a doubt the Manjongs/AK 47's
> had them in yellow. Anybody else had them?? amazing!





Swerz said:


> Orange Puma are real good from what ive heard about them




I have tested the yellow/red mahjongs/AK47s.  I haven't consumed, but my friends loved the red ones.  I have two yellows left.

I also tested/consumed the orange/pink pumas.  Excellent pills.  No comedown, we ate donuts and went to sleep.

I have also tested but not consumed the blue buddhas and I am EXCITED as fuck about those.


----------



## CloudyHazeD

silentscience said:


> Vancouver BC
> 
> had some good green tabs with a score on one side and a japanese bird stamp...kinda looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both sides of the tab were rounded....




Turn it upside down.  You sure it's not the Armani "A" symbol?


----------



## B1NGER

i have had great luck this year with 'pink' stars (brownish and in the shape of a star)... i am not going to lie and say they are clean bc they definitly arent clean but if you like a dirty dopey roll go for those. you will roll your balls of. one had my eyes not being able to focus. i usually eat like 3 at a time. 

i know what to avoid: Green Turtles and yellow turtles (raised turtle shape) and green pigs.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^ Be careful taking 3 pills at once, especially if they are not tested.  You don't want to loose the magic forever.


----------



## Transcendence

If you ever come across Green Lightbulbs, *buy as many as you possibly can.* They are HIGH in MDxx content, with no trace of speed whatsoever. They are rumored to be 60% MDMA and 40% MDA, and I can tell you that that that's very much what they felt like. Sadly, I doubt I'll ever come across rolls these good again.


----------



## AMTDan

muie said:


> White Omegas (best pills in the world, better than powder mdma)



I'm not sure how MDMA is better than MDMA. Pills are supposed to have mdma. The powder is supposed to be MDMA.  I would assume that its just the pills you took had more mdma in them than the molly you took.


----------



## Bthompson

had a red crossed revolvers last night not bad at all


----------



## davearch07

Bthompson said:


> had a red crossed revolvers last night not bad at all



sorry but those arnt mdma at all bro.
check pillreports.com

illinois
green and red equal signs = mdma
peach and orange bowlingballs= mda
green Y's = mdma and mayb sumthin  else trippy


----------



## eon_blue

Socal Region

Green Mickey Mouses (amazing rolls, floored me every time, but always got really cracked out on the comedown).

Tan Dragonfly Pokeballs (best rolls by far, hardly a comedown to speak of.)

Yellow Playboys (facing left; pills looks like absolute shit but got the job done nicely to my surprise, though not as good as the other two pills mentioned).


----------



## MR. Feel Good

Tan Starfish: MDxx High.

White Motorolas - MDxx High

Pink , brown , orange stars - MDxx High (those were the only colour stars i thought were a high rating. all the other were OK medium dosed tho.

Green Cupids: MDMAMAZINGGGGG LOL

Orange ladys - MDMA High these will make you sit down when they hit you 

i think thats about it for 09....


----------



## rwood1995

Ive not got a good pill since 2006. Been piped ever since. White xxx smelled like liqorice and pink hang ten were the last I remember;(


----------



## Rollinglopro

Yellow * 
Blue =
Grey Dots
Red = 
Peach Bowling Ball
Red Bowling Ball
Green =
Green Y
Peach =

Chi-town baby


----------



## Pans-Advocate

So far, the good pills I've seen around the Philly area are ...

Glocks (Purple, pink, blue, I've heard of other colors as well but only seen those three personally ... all awesome)
Blue/white speckled butterflies (apparently an MDMA/MDA mix)
Stars (tan, pink, blue, purple ... the pinks were inconsistent, but a friend of mine figured out that there's a telltale: if it's got a ridge around the outline on one side, don't bother.  All the stars seemed a little dirty but pretty powerful overall)
G-Ladies (orange, domed on both sides, utterly fantastic pills)


----------



## accnamex

Sorry if these have already been posted. So Cal Area

Tan Dragonfly Pokeball - Out during the summer these were my first roll amazing 

Purple Naked Lady Pokeball - Brand New Batch!!  These came out with the Green Dollar Sign pokes a short while ago, really clean pills with a lot of euphoria. Very floory pills, I really wanted to sit/lady down on my ass and just listen to music and talk.

Green Angry Bomb Pokeball - Sorry don't have much rememberence of these pills a while ago and only tried once. I do remember though just like all pokeballs a really clean roll.

Light Green UFC - These are pretty inconsistent pills from what I've heard. But for me I've had really nice rolls with these. My guess is there are a couple different batches that went around. Light Green almost a tealish color were good. The Dark Green UFCs were totally bunk, so don't get those. Haven't seen these in about a month though.

All the pokeballs are good clean rolls, from my experiences and from my friends. If you get a pokeball your most likely good to roll.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Looks like the pokeballs are set to be the pill of the year for 2009.

It's so sad that there's only 5 pages for this thread.


----------



## jdsinglebarrel

White Rolex's/Diamonds/Mercedes
Green Alien's
Blue PL's (Plur Life, Party life, Pure Love)


----------



## Pillthrill

Iowa- Green UFC - MDMA and Ketamine
Has anyone had anything in the Central US area that is a little stronger on the MDMA side? I would like a stronger kick of MDMA next roll.


----------



## Rollinglopro

Those are the best in the Chi Right now


----------



## Rollinglopro

^all of these pills are mdma besides the one with 3 dots its solid mda prbly 65 to 75 mg. The other pills are all mdma the y bein around 90mg the red equal prbly 100 to 110 and the green equal around 90 to 100 the grey dot is about 75 to 85 there all better than the ufc which is about 65 to 75 mdma and 30 to 50mg k.


----------



## marylandraised

best of 2009   no question on the east coast are the orange g,s up .     80 to 90 mg maybe more in some batches.   mdma only .     ive gotten them from 5 or 6 differnet people all of who were from nyc nj or got them directly from the ny nj area.      a lot of peole havent heard of them   but they flood  certain areas .    they have been around since like february and have maintained consistency   and potency  unlike all other presses  ik the stars  and glocks  witch suck now.    the person who is making these is still puttin out the same thing  since every one who gets them  loves them.   its chemist like these that i wish would go for a take over of piperazine pipelines and give those kids who get piped all the time a real pill..


----------



## marylandraised

those   ones in chicago look like the best in the us tthough


----------



## rollingrainbow

good pills in cali?

*POKEBALLS!*

thats it.
that ALL I would buy.
I haven't boughten anything else in a year.
And some times my rolls have to wait til I find more lol.
I know their not clean but I like that I know EXACTLY whats in them.(because of the DEA test.)
Plus the little k in it actually relaxes me.
but yeah thats all I'll buy.
(unless some of those chicago mints came down)


----------



## Vaej

im from a pretty small town, a lot of the pills coming in lately have been pathetic. the best pill ive ever had was a red bull, with the red bull logo, it was really small and completely rock hard, was such a awesome night, the energy and feeling were incredible, havent seen anything compairable since.


----------



## Unbreakable

Red Euro
Blue 24's / 24-7
Tan Starfish
Blue Star
Pink star


so far good pills of 2009 Around NYC......


----------



## been head

the good pills in europe are so much better than the good pills in the U.S. anything under 100mgs here we call medium. the pills we say are high dose are 120mg plus and there is quite a few about again now. in holland there are pills around with 140mg plus again. a few years back there was loads of pills with 140mg plus in europe. 

those mints do look like decent beans tho, the pokeballs loooked like theyve been desighned for kids, and from what ive read and have been told they sound like chids play to.


----------



## Rollinglopro

the mints are the most comparbale thing i have had to uk beans. I have only been so fortunate to try a few uk beans and i would say that a blue and yellow * up to par with the ones that i had from the uk but hose * where 130 to 140mg.


----------



## rollingrainbow

been head said:


> the good pills in europe are so much better than the good pills in the U.S. anything under 100mgs here we call medium. the pills we say are high dose are 120mg plus and there is quite a few about again now. in holland there are pills around with 140mg plus again. a few years back there was loads of pills with 140mg plus in europe.
> 
> those mints do look like decent beans tho, the pokeballs loooked like theyve been desighned for kids, and from what ive read and have been told they sound like chids play to.



when did your guys pills get good?
because all i've heard is bitching that beans in europe are shit.
pipes everywhere because of it legal.
idk and 140?
I wouldn't even want that in a pill.
If I took a whole pill with 140.
I would be feeling uncomfertable with it being way to intense.
btw pokeballs and mints are deff not childs play.(you spelt child wrong.)
their good dependable beans with 100mgs in each.
now go run back to your speedy adultrated pills with a dash of pipe in it.

lol sorry for the anger. . . high on oxycotton. :D


----------



## rollingrainbow

btw having high dosages like 140.
is great way to up your tolorance!
lol
I can take one pokeball (100mgs)
and still be floored.
I have no need for more.


----------



## ThizzNation

Yellow and Pink Dolphins  Came in right after the rolex's


----------



## been head

u woudnt want 140mg in a pil? Ok. I didnt say the mints were childs play i said they look like nice pils. There is alot of pip pils about but thats only a recent thing i also said our good pils are beter than us good pils i wasnt talking about pipes. Since wen hav pokebals been 100mg ?


----------



## Rollinglopro

pokeballs range from like 70 to 100mg on the strong side. The pill looks good but definetly is a marketing scheme for how big it is it should be much stronger.


----------



## rollingrainbow

Rollinglopro said:


> pokeballs range from like 70 to 100mg on the strong side. The pill looks good but definetly is a marketing scheme for how big it is it should be much stronger.



more like between 90 and 100 mgs.
seriously

link 1
link 2
link 3
link 4

and the new pokeballs have about 7 mgs of mdma more in each pill.
and their big because theres a fair amout of k in them and caffiene.
which I love because of the roll being a bit sedating but not Psychedelic.

and your mints are tricky because some have mda some have a shit load of k.
etc.
pokeballs are exact in every pill pretty much.
I know what im buying


----------



## Moral Decay

purple(grape flavored) caps half filled with 150mg of white crystals.

pure mdma. 

I realize anything can go in a capsule but these are certified.


----------



## Moral Decay

marylandraised said:


> best of 2009   no question on the east coast are the orange g,s up .     80 to 90 mg maybe more in some batches.   mdma only .     ive gotten them from 5 or 6 differnet people all of who were from nyc nj or got them directly from the ny nj area.      a lot of peole havent heard of them   but they flood  certain areas .    they have been around since like february and have maintained consistency   and potency  unlike all other presses  ik the stars  and glocks  witch suck now.    the person who is making these is still puttin out the same thing  since every one who gets them  loves them.   its chemist like these that i wish would go for a take over of piperazine pipelines and give those kids who get piped all the time a real pill..



ive had those pink stars. I think they are methbombs with a small dose of mdma. if you come across grape capsules they are clean and potent.


----------



## been head

so the pokebals r medium mdma amd cut with ket and cafien. And there considerd some of the best in the us, point proven


----------



## Moral Decay

been head said:


> so the pokebals r medium mdma amd cut with ket and cafien. And there considerd some of the best in the us, point proven



im guessing its an effect of there being so much crap out there, you get pipes or meth bombs often enough and even mediocre mdma pills will seem spectacular cause your tolerance goes down and your serotonin receptors recover.


----------



## justsayn2o

best beans i seen this year:

yellow ufc's
grey/yellow/orange glocks
blue and orange dolphins
green ladies
blue stars
red transformer (not the cutout)

yellow ufc's take the cake for me this year!


----------



## Rollinglopro

Only mints that have mda are bowling balls so thats simple to know. And all of the equals have k so thats easy to know also. Known of his other y's or * or + had k. And its a range my friend from 70 to 100 for the pokeballs there has been tons of them so the range is much bigger than 10mg just like the mints range between 60 mg because ive had 70mg mints all the way up to 130mg * so it just depends but for the most parts mints are 100 to 110mg range atleast recently.


----------



## rollingrainbow

if you think 100mg is medium i feel sorry for you.
your tolorance must suck


----------



## rollingrainbow

Rollinglopro said:


> Only mints that have mda are bowling balls so thats simple to know. And all of the equals have k so thats easy to know also. Known of his other y's or * or + had k. And its a range my friend from 70 to 100 for the pokeballs there has been tons of them so the range is much bigger than 10mg just like the mints range between 60 mg because ive had 70mg mints all the way up to 130mg * so it just depends but for the most parts mints are 100 to 110mg range atleast recently.



and WOAH!
you said too many drugs to count I lost track!
lol ok so if I ever go to chi town
I'll remember the bowling balls have mda? or was it the equals?
wait no the ='s have k. ok lol.

look at all the pokeball reports.
90mgs of mdma
5% < k
twinkle of caffiene.

In EVERY PILL.
theses no guessing game!
thats why I buy them.
even though the mints are good.
what if I got a bowling ball.
I did not want mda!

and been head.
the reason I attacked all your posts because they were rude.
and I will stand up for my shitty country just like
your standing up for the pipe adultrated shit europe.

were all pieces of shits with shitty pills!

lets nip this in the butt yea?


----------



## rollingrainbow

Links for MDMA dose

another article
MDMA is taken orally, usually in tablet form; sometimes capsule form, in doses ranging from 50 to 150 mg. A normal dose is around 100 - 125 mg. 'Black market' ecstasy tablets vary widely in strength, and often contain other drugs. The size of the pill is not necessarily related to the dose. Its effects peak at about four hours and last approximately four to six hours.


----------



## eon_blue

rollingrainbow said:


> Links for MDMA dose
> 
> another article
> MDMA is taken orally, usually in tablet form; sometimes capsule form, in doses ranging from 50 to 150 mg. A normal dose is around 100 - 125 mg. 'Black market' ecstasy tablets vary widely in strength, and often contain other drugs. The size of the pill is not necessarily related to the dose. Its effects peak at about four hours and last approximately four to six hours.



^^Peak at 4 hours?? I wish. I dont know about anyone else, but I'm usually coming down around the 4 hour mark (unless I redose an hour or so into the first roll).

I've had the pokeballs and while they were amazing rolls, the green mickeys I had last summer were stronger in my opinion. The comedown off of those was pretty much hell though, so I prefer the pokeballs. Clean, strong and reliable rolls.


----------



## Moral Decay

^^ yeah i usually redose every 2-3 hours, up to 3 doses in a night. And i am still in bed at a reasonable hour.


----------



## stoneddave

rollingrainbow said:


> and WOAH!
> you said too many drugs to count I lost track!
> lol ok so if I ever go to chi town
> I'll remember the bowling balls have mda? or was it the equals?
> wait no the ='s have k. ok lol.
> 
> look at all the pokeball reports.
> 90mgs of mdma
> 5% < k
> twinkle of caffiene.
> 
> In EVERY PILL.
> theses no guessing game!
> thats why I buy them.
> even though the mints are good.
> what if I got a bowling ball.
> I did not want mda!
> 
> and been head.
> the reason I attacked all your posts because they were rude.
> and I will stand up for my shitty country just like
> your standing up for the pipe adultrated shit europe.
> 
> were all pieces of shits with shitty pills!
> 
> lets nip this in the butt yea?



Actually there's fake pokeballs, so, you don't ALWAYS know what you're getting anywhere.  Both you and rollinglopro (davearch, the ketaman, irollonmints, cixelsyd, whatever the fuck one of your 500 names are) are both being retarded, fighting a stupid argument over pills that you've never even taken, jesus why don't you both get a life and quit being so defensive about who's got better pills. Pokeballs are good, mints are good, neither of you have taken each and every pokeball or mint and even if you had, all you would have is an opinion, which doesn't mean anything. You guys have the maturity of a 5 year old and lives that are probably even less significant than that of a 3 year old which is prob why you have so much time to argue about nothingness. Lay off the drugs a bit guys, the toll it has been taking on your bodies is becoming very evident.

But to the subject of this thread

Green Y's, green and red equals, white rolexs, those are about the best I found so far recently, all in the MDxx high range, nice pills.


----------



## stoneddave

rollingrainbow said:


> more like between 90 and 100 mgs.
> seriously
> 
> link 1
> link 2
> link 3
> link 4
> 
> and the new pokeballs have about 7 mgs of mdma more in each pill.
> and their big because theres a fair amout of k in them and caffiene.
> which I love because of the roll being a bit sedating but not Psychedelic.
> 
> and your mints are tricky because some have mda some have a shit load of k.
> etc.
> pokeballs are exact in every pill pretty much.
> I know what im buying



Oh wow they have a whole 7mgs more MDMA in them? wow you must have a GC/MS to be able to find those numbers out, damn I wish I had access to that kinda equipment. Oh and your pokeballs are big because of the decent amount of K in them? even though you state later that it's less than 5% K in them, care to contradict yourself anymore? You should just stop talking before you make yourself look any dumber than you have so far.


----------



## Moral Decay

stoneddave said:


> Actually there's fake pokeballs so shut up, you don't ALWAYS know what you're getting anywhere.  Both you and rollinglopro (davearch, the ketaman, irollonmints, cixelsyd, whatever the fuck one of your 500 names are) are both idiots fighting a stupid argument over pills that you've never even taken, jesus why don't you both get a life and quit being so defensive about who's got better pills. Pokeballs are good, mints are good, neither of you have taken each and every pokeball or mint and even if you had, all you would have is an opinion, which doesn't mean shit. You guys have the maturity of a 5 year old and lives that are probably even less significant than that of a 3 year old which is prob why you have so much time to argue about nothingness. Lay off the drugs a bit guys, the toll it has been taking on your bodies is becoming very evident.
> 
> But to the subject of this thread
> 
> Green Y's, green and red equals, white rolexs, those are about the best I found so far recently, all in the MDxx high range, nice pills.




I'm curious and forgive my ignorance but why are they called mints? I mean other then all pills slightly resembling small colorful Altoids. Is there like a minty flavoring or is that the preferred slang for pills in chi-town?


----------



## stoneddave

Moral Decay said:


> I'm curious and forgive my ignorance but why are they called mints? I mean other then all pills slightly resembling small colorful Altoids. Is there like a minty flavoring or is that the preferred slang for pills in chi-town?



There is a guy that presses these fire pills locally in Chicago (mints rarely ever leave the Chicagoland area), the pill that is believed to be the first pill made by this guy was called a green mint. It was green with white speckles and looked a lot like a certs mint, it had no stamp on it, just domed on top and bottom. You could put these in a container of certs mints and no one would know the difference until they tasted it lol. The name pretty much stuck after that first pill, you could always tell when a pill was one from this guy as they all have very similar characteristics so they were just dubbed the name the "mints." Mints are pretty great pills, if you're ever in Chicago, be sure to try and find some.

Sorry RB I shoulda just linked to the mints vs pokeballs thread rather that fluffing up this thread with more info that isn't about the subject.


----------



## rollin4heart

my favorites for sure were:


yellow ufc (my favorite pill i've ever had actually)
orange glock
green ladies
blue stars (star shape)


----------



## iNate

- Green UFC
-White Dolphins
-Orange Buddahs


...were all dank ass pills around my area during 2009


----------



## bighooter

Blue Lightning Bolts

seem pretty good to me, anyone know whats in them?


----------



## trainwreckmolly

the original pink and purple stars that were around during the spring and summer.  after september or so this press seemed to get pretty sketchy unfortunately.  luckily ive been saving some and i'll be dosing them saturday night :D


----------



## fatmac41

best and only pills ive had in 2009 are love hearts and smilies (in the U.K) lol been more that around but not near me  i want some of the bowling balls mda mmmm would kill for rollinglopros hand lol maybe ill be moving to chicago soon hopefully the u.k will sort its self out before it come to that tho lol

also 140mg is better to have in a pill than 100mg imo if itd be too strong whole take half then half abit later or as your coming up will have a better an longer roll also would u only take 1 pill at a time??

EDIT* wasnt reading the last page of the  thread so the 2nd bit may not make sense to anyone i was readin page 5 i think sorry


----------



## aaiilyzii

has anyone heard of orange potleafs??


----------



## swebud

Anyone know which is the best to chose, blue armani, blue euros?


----------



## rollingwhatx3

I started rolling at the end of July 2009, rolling every 3 weeks ish. I've taken a total of 13.5 pills. I've taken White Rolex, White Dolphins, Blue Dolphins, Purple Mac Pokeballs, and Yellow Dolphins. Oh, and I live in the 808. :]

These are my top 3♥
1. White Dolphins
2. Yellow Dolphins
3. White Rolex


----------



## iNguyen

blue mickeys
yellow batman pokeball
blue hearts


----------



## jaygarsh

blue stars. def my fav for 2009.
orange g ladys as a close second


but im holding on to some blue 24s (kobes?) for tonight


i hear mixed emotions about them. 


any word?


----------

